
Single technical founders? - sahawneh
I&#x27;m a single non-technical founder and where better to look for single technical founders who want to get into Y Combinator than here. Anyone out there?
======
sharemywin
what are your interests? are you located near YC?

~~~
sahawneh
Emailing you now, thanks.

